# My Angry north eastern B



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

Heres my baby! The 99, pics of 87 soon.


----------



## XtremE (Apr 30, 2002)

so fresh and so clean
looks very nice
whats with you and XE model nissans? lol


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

XtremE, thank you!

I have no idea about the XE thing. Guess Im a XE kinda guy.


----------



## CarbonBlack200 (Apr 30, 2002)

I've always liked those wheels (Kosei K1) on B14s. They match great and light weight. Your car is very clean looking.


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

CarbonBlack200, 
Thanks for the kind words. I had never seen those wheels on a B14 until I bolted them up. I must say I do really like them.


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

CarbonBlack200 said:


> *I've always liked those wheels (Kosei K1) on B14s. They match great and light weight. Your car is very clean looking. *


I want a set of 16" white Kosei K-1's for my white b12 Sentra.


----------

